# Thanks!



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks rootzwiki gods for giving us our own section! I think this is an excellent project.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you guys, this is the best idea ever, Hp touchpad will become the best thing out there with your help from android. i will sure support you guys once there is something out. and i will be checking in a lot cause having 4 32gb i really need the android revolution on them 

THANK YOU AGAIN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## cszhy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks rootzwiki for giving touchpad a new life


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2011)

"rubinio said:


> Thank you guys, this is the best idea ever, Hp touchpad will become the best thing out there with your help from android. i will sure support you guys once there is something out. and i will be checking in a lot cause having 4 32gb i really need the android revolution on them
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!


Wow four lol, have you had any troubles trying to update your touchpad? Mines been acting dumb when trying to update


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

This is going to be fun. Can't wait to get mine to break into it!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Where could i get one? Everywhere i look its sold out, can some one put this on amazon?


----------



## 45Wheelgun (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered mine from Best Buy this morning (8/21/11) around 8am. At that time they had both models in stock.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+To...lack/2842092.p?id=1218358272750&skuId=2842092


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

45Wheelgun said:


> I ordered mine from Best Buy this morning (8/21/11) around 8am. At that time they had both models in stock.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+To...lack/2842092.p?id=1218358272750&skuId=2842092


I had one in my cart but they are goone, all of them are gone


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I ordered one this morning from Best Buy for $99, hopefully they actually deliver. Then I will gladly test builds for the TouchDroid team. Thank you devs!


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ugh. I'm having absolutely no luck trying to nab one of these. Seems like I'm always two minutes too late.

Congrats to those who have managed to get their hands on one.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Thisguy89 said:


> Ugh. I'm having absolutely no luck trying to nab one of these. Seems like I'm always two minutes too late.
> 
> Congrats to those who have managed to get their hands on one.


Keep refreshing the pages on the other sites every morning, I'm sure eventually they'll all drop to $99. They have them at Amazon, CDW, TigerDirect, etc


----------



## NintendoChris (Aug 21, 2011)

Zach said:


> Wow four lol, have you had any troubles trying to update your touchpad? Mines been acting dumb when trying to update


The webOS update servers are very bogged down with the sudden influx of new touchpad owners the last couple of days. I noticed similar issues when attempting to update both of my 16GB touchpads. Just be persistant with it; it will error out, and just select "download now" again, and it should pick up where it left off.

It took about 1.5 hours to finally pull the 38mb download from their servers.


----------



## Future Fuzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Im trying to update mine right now just grabbed the last 32gig from my best buy....waited 2hrs in line! Ive noticed if it puts itself to sleep you have to start over so I changed the screen timeout and its going good now.


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

i haven't received them at home yet so i'm still waiting till this upcoming week, they should be in by the end of it. and just to be sure i got one from radioshack for 499$:tongue2: and ill be going back to get the price matched or something.


----------



## memphisboi55 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just waiting for mines to comes in mail from Macmall.

Just registered to this site to get some good use out of this tablet.

THANKS ROOTZGOD!


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"memphisboi55 said:


> Just waiting for mines to comes in mail from Macmall.
> 
> Just registered to this site to get some good use out of this tablet.
> 
> THANKS ROOTZGOD!


I have a couple coming in tues

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for working on android for the touchpad. Cant wait to help test any android roms that come out


----------

